# Gulp Sand Fleas



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Has anyone tried these Gulp Sand Fleas yet?
http://www.berkley-fishing.com/prod.php?k=298603&sk=44157&u=GSSF1/2


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Someone left a pack at my house a couple of years ago.

And I still have them.

I've only used them a few times, but I didn't have much luck with them the few times I did.

I might be more inclined to use them if I lived/fished in an area where the real ones were scarce. 

And if they worked a little better.


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

*gulp*

Outside of sweetwater trout fishing I've never had much luck with gulp baits.........


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

I have at least 1/2 dozen times and havent caught squat with them


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

They just DON'T WORK!!....Lot of lazy folks don't want to dig real fleas and jump on em.....Gulp is the most productive when it is MOVING!!!


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

I have sworn off all BerklyGulp,,,never caught a thing on any of them and they create a mess in the tackle box

Now the 3 inch Berkley Power Bait Trout worms in bubblegum,,,that is a different story. They work so well they are banned from the catch and release waters of NC's State Trout Streams (but not in the Cherokee Reservation Tribal Waters)


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Last summer for life of me I tried to catch those real fleas but cant figure out where they go once the bury in the sand my son and I tried to dig and dig and dig but still didn't find that little guy and we watched him get in the sand and dug where his hole was. I am not afraid of catching them I just couldn't lol.
But as for the use of gulp I have tried them in fresh water and had a lot of fish hit them but only on sunny days. But I have never tried them in the ocean I am more of a hook life bait cast it out set my pole and sit on my but and relax till the rod bends over and I spill my beer in the excitement running for the pole.lol But I might just get into throwing some artificial lures with my new salty ultra light


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

I have sworn off all BerklyGulp,,,never caught a thing on any of them and they create a mess in the tackle box

Now the 3 inc Berkely Power Bait Trout worms in bubblegum,,,that is a different story. They work so well they are banned from the catch and release waters of NC's State Trout Streams (but not in the Cherokee Reservation Tribal Waters)


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

Sand fleas may not work, but the gulp shrimp are the hottest bait going in the gulf. Everything eats them, especially the sea trout and reds.


----------



## tmass1972 (Nov 19, 2009)

*gulp fleas suck*

i bought one bag to try and I still have them. I tried them on the same rig as FBBW and never even a nibble on the gulp fleas. other gulp products work great just not the fleas


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Same here. I tried them and they didn't impress when :fishing: . Actually, they stunk. And I do mean that literally. Maybe I got a bad batch. Don't know. They sure did draw flies though.  
Just checked the closet and found the leftover bag. Had double wrapped them in Glad Freezer bags. Took a whiff thru the unopened Glads and LePew. :--| 
Still stinky as ever. Now the closet smells. Had some prized white gulps stored in a different bag...but in the same container. They are now golden color. That stank must spread like rust. Maybe the 400x strength is a tad much for scentsitive fish. I feel for the workers who had to handle and package them. I won't be trying them again.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Interesting,
I asked because I did very well with the shrimp last summer and fall for the flounder on Hatteras. It was the first time I tried the Gulp stuff, and was pretty surprised.
I also came to believe that the Gulp works best when it is kept moving, but I figured in the case of the sand fleas that the movement of the waves washing them back and forth would be enough.
Thanks!


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

Interesting......I picked up some of the gulp sand fleas from a bargain bin at Cabela's recently. Maybe now I know why they were in there!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

They work well for Tog and Seabass from a boat but not well from shore .


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

I find that the Gulp sand fleas work well when there are live sand fleas in the area and the fish are eating them. Not much luck with them otherwise. I find with most artificial baits they work best if you "match the hatch"


----------



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

Normark said:


> They work well for Tog and Seabass from a boat but not well from shore .


What about from the side of a jetty,in an inlet? wonder what makes the response so different?


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

i bought some last year but never used them, gonna try this year for sheephead. i use almost only gulp now for jigging, sometimes a bass assasin but the gulp seems to outfish the others.


----------

